# Alcohol Wipes In Spain



## Penny13 (Mar 4, 2020)

As everywhere is panic buying today at a Chinease Imporium we bought pure alcohol to use as a sanitizer with a spray bottle.
Yes and we are also washing our hands singing happy birthday twice


----------



## Asterix (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh God I can't sing....I'm going to die!


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have consumed all my alcohol wipes so that is me doomed as well

I did squirt a bit of fresh lemon juice on them, I do have a* bit *of class


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2020)

Only top grade bought here.


----------



## toasty (Mar 4, 2020)

I've already got some vodka, but I don't intend to wash my hands with it.


----------



## BKen2 (Mar 5, 2020)

You know the shelf stackers in the Chinese are all from  _Wuhan_ in China


----------



## ragittyrags (Mar 5, 2020)

Penny13 said:


> As everywhere is panic buying today at a Chinease Imporium we bought pure alcohol to use as a sanitizer with a spray bottle.
> Yes and we are also washing our hands singing happy birthday twice View attachment 77161


It's better to wash your hands than use the gels as they strip your hands of the protective layer and make it easier for germs to attack..dr Hillary Simon tv..


----------



## peter palance (Mar 5, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Oh God I can't sing....I'm going to die!


is that die bach or just snuff it, ok pj   too-2-loo


----------



## QFour (Mar 5, 2020)

Soap and water .. Alcohol is effective against bacteria but the Corona Virus is not a bacteria and alcohol may not be effective unless it's over 60%. You need to add other things to it to protect your skin. Loads of recipes online BUT soap and water work better especially with two verses of happy birthday.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 5, 2020)

The Corona virus is damaged by alcohol... I am informed, unlike many other viruses
Don't use it as a hand wash, though.
Get as much as you can in your bloodstream.. Keep it topped up.
Fight it from within.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 5, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> The Corona virus is damaged by alcohol... I am informed, unlike many other viruses
> Don't use it as a hand wash, though.
> Get as much as you can in your bloodstream.. Keep it topped up.
> Fight it from within.


Now that is a surprise solution from PJ


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 5, 2020)

So whilst airline companies may crash, soap, sanitizer and mask makers profits soar.
It's a funny old world.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 5, 2020)

It certainly is a funny old world but it’s the one we’ve made.

Pat


----------



## QFour (Mar 5, 2020)

Just had an email from work to tell me about their preparations. They have removed the towels from the wash rooms and put in paper towel dispensers and bins. Made sure there is plenty of soap. A notice for customers if they want to wash their hands.

AND

Put Norton Anti Virus on all the computers just in case


----------

